# Komplettes Gentoosystem auf neue Platte kopieren

## Bischi

Ich habe mir eine neu 120 GB Festplatte gekauft und frage mich jetzt wie ich mein bestehendes Gentoosystem von meiner alten Festplatte auf die neue kopieren kann ohne alles neu zu kompilieren. Gibt es für Linux Programme wie Driveimage ? Oder gibt es eine andere Lösung ?

----------

## bele

einfach mit einer Installationscd booten und dann mit cp -Rp auf die neue Platte schieben

----------

## Basti_litho

Was auch noch eine populäre methode ist:

1. mounte deine neue Platte z.b. /mnt/neuePlatte

2. In /mnt/neuePlatte wechseln, dann folgenden Befehl ausführen:

3. tar -cvpf - / --exclude "/proc" --exclude "/mnt/neuePlatte" | tar -xvpf -

Wichtig sind die "-" das stellen die Platzhalter für die tar archivnamen dar.

Viel erfolg

mfg

----------

